# Linnies and Tiels?



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting a companion bird for Noki and I don't want another tiel so I can avoid the risk of breeding. I've been sort of leaning towards lineolated parakeets. Anyone know how they get along with tiels?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It really depends on the bird itself i have had 2 budgies who really dont like my tiels and bullys them, i did have the only one tiel and i felt really sorry for her thats how i got cookie. Im so glad i did because its made my lucky so happy, yes its a chance of breeding which i dont want myself but the only thing that counts is my birds happiness.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

From http://www.lineolatedparakeet.net/lineolated-parakeet-behavior/hand-taming-bonding-and-behavior_519 :

"Linnies do not fare well in an environment that has much dust and dander. If you are keeping your Linnie with a species such as a Cockatiel, Cockatoo or similar you will need to keep a heads up and keep your dander down."

So you would need an air purifier to help keep the linnie healthy. 

Linnies and cockatiels both have a reputation for gentleness so you have a fairly good chance of avoiding bloodshed. But there's no way to predict whether any two birds will get along together so they may or may not like each other. But in any case they will form a flock bond.


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks! That's very helpful. I think I'm going to go for it if I can find a breeder with reasonable prices.


----------

